# Ultra Mel Custard?



## PsyCLown

Hey all,

So does anyone perhaps have an Ultra Mel Vanilla Custard juice recipe?

I'd looove to give one a go if there is one available 

Thanks,
Psy


----------



## Cave Johnson

I'm convinced such a thing does not exist :| 

Keen to see if anyone actually got a proper Ultra Mel recipe.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouder

@PsyCLown 

I have the recipe!

1) remove tank
2) fill up wiff Ultra Mel
3) replace tank
4) HAK 'n VAPE!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## shaunnadan

you need the "old" CAP vanilla custard and use the GVC recipe

its essential you use the popcorn lung version and not the DX version

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

shaunnadan said:


> GVC recipe


Please provide if possible.


----------



## shaunnadan

Andre said:


> Please provide if possible.



will check in a few min, ipad in car

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Andre said:


> Please provide if possible.



THAT CUSTARD RECIPE #1

Em 1%
french vanilla CAP 4.5%
Graham cracker clear TFA 2%
vanilla custard v1 CAP 6%

you can sub the GC with new york cheesecake but i find it has a bit of a "mature" scent

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

Andre said:


> Please provide if possible.



I use this one, its my ADV, steeping instructions are essential. I close the cap after a week, and leave it for two more weeks.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/11224/Grants+Vanilla+Custard+my+way

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

